# Hi from Sweden!



## AndreasvanHaren (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi!
My name is André van Haren, born in The Netherlands, living in Sweden since 2003. Nice to have found this forum!


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 24, 2011)

Tjena!

Welcome!


----------



## lee (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome Andre.

What are ya doing in sweden?

Med vänliga hälsningar,
Johnny


----------



## devastat (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice to see more people from Scandinavia here, jag är finsk!


----------

